# NAMA explained on youtube



## Brendan Burgess (19 Sep 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yjvCpHciYQ

Brendan


----------



## sam h (19 Sep 2009)

Love it !!


----------



## runner (20 Sep 2009)

Lovely!
Is that you Brendan?


----------



## whitegrass (20 Sep 2009)

...only following orders.   excellent.


----------



## Complainer (20 Sep 2009)

Don't worry Mary, you can barely see your mustache


----------



## bacchus (24 Sep 2009)

Excellent..


----------

